# ambrosia oak from rob3232



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't recall ever hearing of ambrosia oak, but when I looked I did find one pic of it on my "oak, misc" page and when I did an internet search, I found TONS of info about a particular beetle that so commonly attacks oak trees that it is called the "oak ambrosia beetle".

I did NOT find any mmore pics of any actual oak LUMBER with ambrosia stains. Has anyone here ever seen any?

Anyway, here are some pics of a couple of small cutoffs send to me by rob3232. The full set with enlargements is already up on my site on the "oak, misc" page.

Thanks, Rob.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

You know you have a big website when you do a google search for something and end up on a page on your own website - you never realized you had.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't found any holes from beetles, but I am curious to know what would cause timber to do this?

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_1018_zps2b699041.jpg

The tree had leaves and was still growing when high winds blew it down. Tree was 39" across at 4'6" from the surface of the ground(rootball was vertical). It is Southern Red Oak.....
Any ideas?



Scott (do you need a sample?) B

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ButchC (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like someone played etchasketch on your cookie


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I haven't found any holes from beetles, but I am curious to know what would cause timber to do this?



That's fairly typical of standing dead RO down here - when I was milling oak I milled a lot like that. Typical or not it's always pretty every time you open one.


----------



## phinds (Feb 24, 2014)

Probably mineral stain, but I guess it could be a fungus / spalting


----------

